# Easton buys Velomax... now what



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Any rumors or guesses what Easton plans to do with Velomax?


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Make rims?*



bikewriter said:


> Any rumors or guesses what Easton plans to do with Velomax?


Easton makes all kinds of aluminum stuff so maybe rims are next. Seems like a natural.


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

Nessism said:


> Easton makes all kinds of aluminum stuff so maybe rims are next. Seems like a natural.


 I sure hope so.. they're usually on top with technology and quality.. I'd like to see what they can come up with


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

bikewriter said:


> Any rumors or guesses what Easton plans to do with Velomax?


Carbon, carbon, carbon- that's what next. Carbon wheels sell like hot cakes, but are still too expensive. Look for a Velomax carbon clincher wheelset next year to rival the spiffy Reynolds carbon clinchers. Easton has the knowledge and capacity to rival Reynolds, Zipp, and Mavic at the race wheel game.


----------



## Angular (Apr 25, 2004)

Does Velomax use some Velocity rims for its wheels? The Aerohead and DeepV profiles look to be very close matches. They rotated the rim profiles by 180 degrees


----------



## Gripfer (Apr 22, 2002)

*Easton Wheels?*

My experience with easton wouldn't lead me to buy wheels from them


----------

